# do the cops have something that they can see pot growing?



## FINKELSTEINSHITKID (Oct 6, 2008)

Does the feds,police ect,use something to look thru to see marijuana growing? cause when I go out to look at mine I can barely find them among the other weeds, buches, trees, but the reason Im asking is I planted a bunch of good seeds and dont know exactily where  big big woods and WE WERE STONED 4 MONTHS AGO????when we planted, found all our other plants ,upside down now I will let you know how it turned out,


----------



## lyfr (Oct 6, 2008)

> do the cops have something that they can see pot growing?


 eye's, binoculars, and snitches are the only somethings i know about...cept thermal for indoor detection


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 6, 2008)

*you may be talking about infrared spectography or some such, basically it identifies a particular plant by it's infrared reflective/refractive signature, with it they can identify 1 plant amoung others *


----------



## SFC (Oct 6, 2008)

And the infrared spectrometry is mostly **. The technology to do so would be crazy expensive.  Fact is you watch them flying you will see they do their work with Binoculars.  Here in the USA if they use thermal imaging on you to investigate you prior to searching and it is discovered by your attorney during discovery your case would be thrown out. It is illegal for them to do so. Not that that has ever stopped them before.  

Now, if you are stealing power you open yourself up on yet another front. The power company can,and does use thermal imaging to track down power thieves.  

I own a FLIR SD cam. With a 600 watt basement grow you cannot see any heat signature outside. That is 8" of concrete, with a an R-13 bat insulated interior wall.  So relax, unless you are playing in the big leagues.


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 6, 2008)

A friend of mine said that the thermal cams can only read up to a certain heigth. He would grow up a hill outdoors and the choppers couldn't detect the heat.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 6, 2008)

ricklee22 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine said that the thermal cams can only read up to a certain heigth. He would grow up a hill outdoors and the choppers couldn't detect the heat.


what ???lolololol


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 6, 2008)

you mean they can't count the hairs on my butt through my roof, roofing, insulation, and ceiling from a satelite in space? and all this time i've been moonin them! what a waste


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2008)

what can be seen from the air is much different from what can be seen from the ground. they look for tell tale signs. plants planted in rows, trails from a water source, TRASH that shouldn't be there. a white plastic bag stands out amoung green plants quite well from the air. watering jugs, fertilizer containers, farming tools are suspicious in the middle of no where.


----------



## FINKELSTEINSHITKID (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks you guys ore awesome,,


----------



## Super Skunk (Oct 7, 2008)

I do know for a fact that the county police in some states (southwestern Arkansas) use a national gaurd chopper with some sort of thermal imaging device. It is only effective if there are a group of plants together from what the cops told me. Two times a year they dress in camo and get to ride in an army chopper, makes the power trip cops really hard to deal with for a while. I was also told any piece of trash really shows up. I have used pieces of aluminum foil to direct them far from my stash. Just go for a nature walk tearing foil, and dropping it on the ground. I think greed gets most of us caught. I have used silk flowers in my large outdoor plants to conseal them. I live in a crowded neighborhood. Most don't even take a second look.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

anything can be seen in FLIR if yall grow it with high watt lights, unless yall are in the basement then nothing to worry about...

so anyone that grows with floursect/cfls only..  can not be detected in FLIR
so relaxxx!!! unless yall wanna be stupid  be my guest!


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2008)

Forward Looking Infrared is not cheap and relatively easy to mask any plant signatures. Many growers use their lights at night, because electric rates are cheaper at off peak hours. This the best time for FLIR to see heat signatures. During the day, the heat from roofs, asphalt in the street, car exhaust, ect. all form so much heat that distiguishing individual residents is extremely difficult. Outside is more difficult, but not impossible. The idea of using tin foil in other areas to distract is excellent. FLIR is light, so anything that can send false indications or anything that can absorb light and keep it from relecting back to the detectors will work


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 8, 2008)

late in the fall pot plants are still growing more then most other outdoor plants so they still read hotter then other plants in the outdoors, they use thermal detection and they have cameras that can pick out a tick on your dogs butt, if your out walking in the bush when they are over top of you,i got pinched in a fly over 8 years ago and i swear they were 1000 yds in the air and in the pic they had of me you could tell the time off my watch (literally)


----------



## SFC (Oct 8, 2008)

Keep on Smoking, or better yet take a break. You have lost sight of reality.


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 9, 2008)

really? well the court photo's sure seemed real and so did the time I did...spaceman


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah you right tom...  we got caught from cop for smoking pot in the car..

I paid the fine.... I scoff at the cop..   my lawyer told judge he has no right to use FLIR without a warrant...  and did not provide me a  sign lang. interpeter.. so hes at the line along with other people in the unemployment office..
high five to me come on!!


----------



## tazz (Oct 9, 2008)

i thought anything over 100 plants is a felony and uner 100 is a misdemeanor that would probably get u probation. is this true for the u.s.? i only wanna grow a few for personal use. does that mean they can see me in my basement under a small 150w hps and a few cfl's?


----------



## FINKELSTEINSHITKID (Oct 9, 2008)

OK everyone relax, We found them they were on the other side of the fence,And wow what a lot of info thanks everyone, (some people say you got to die some day I got newwwwwws , you never got to go!)   da da da du..cool one of my favorite lines just played on the radio,,uncle ted,,Also what is the diference between a roach clip and a pot holder?


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've heard a bunch of different names for pot pinchers, roach clips, I use hemostats myself


----------



## djcronos (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I've always heard that the helicopters that fly over town have some sort of infrared technology that can either detect large amounts of heat coming from an abnormal place.


----------



## daf (Oct 15, 2008)

what can u use to deter the heat siganture from a grow closet , and does a single 400 watter give 2 much heat


----------

